# 你这



## Boyar

Hello
I am practising some phrases in Mandarin that my coursebook offers:

你*这*速度太慢了
你*这*也太快了

What annoys me a bit is that I cannot get the right meaning of '*这*' here. Why does it follow the pronoun '你' ?? Is this a grammar pattern?
I would greatly appreciate if somebody could explain the logic behind this '这'.
谢谢


----------



## Skatinginbc

這 (pronoun): 這個 "this" or 這樣 "such a thing, thing indicated or implied"
上午才公證結婚, 下午就吵著要離婚, 你這速度未免也太快了吧。==> 你這速度 = 你這樣的進展速度.  Because the subject of 上午才公證結婚 and 下午就吵著要離婚 is implied rather than specified, the explicit use of 你 as the topic gives extra clarity: "It is talking about you 你".


----------



## keven chen

Hi,
here"这“ is the role of emphasize,Emphasized you are doing this action now too slow(太慢了）,In fact,also can be omitted.

If you say:"你速度太慢了" and "你也太快了",omitted"这", other persons can not understand what "speed" is slow and what "speed" is quick.
so in chinese, add "这".

OK,I do not know whether you understand?


----------



## Boyar

Is it possible to replace 这 with 的 ?

你的速度太慢了 = is this correct? (for the same meaning as 你这速度太慢了)


----------



## keven chen

It is possible.. but 这 is the best.


----------



## Ghabi

To me 你这速度太慢了 can be read in two different ways:

-你这(pause)速度太慢了 you, acting in this way, the speed is too slow
-你这速度(pause)太慢了 this speed of yours is too slow

Only in second case can you replace it with 你的速度太慢了.


----------



## Skatinginbc

Good point, Ghabi.
你这速度太慢了 = 你这樣子速度太慢了 or 你這樣的速度太慢了
Then again, does 你這樣的速度太慢了 = 你的速度太慢了?  There seems to a difference in nuance.


----------



## Boyar

Great! Thank you for pointing out the important difference.
In the recorded dialogue, the actor complains about how slow the other character is able to run ... and makes a short pause right before 太慢 !


----------



## SuperXW

Is that so hard to understand? To me, 你这速度 = 你的这种速度 = Such a speed of yours.



Ghabi said:


> -你这(pause)速度太慢了 you, acting in this way, the speed is too slow
> -你这速度(pause)太慢了 this speed of yours is too slow
> 
> Only in second case can you replace it with 你的速度太慢了.


The first case is possible in conversations, but I think it's just a minor casual style of speech. Usually a comma is needed in this case. It's short for 你这样，速度太慢了。


----------



## stephenlearner

In a specific context, you can omit 这。Or you can replace 这 with 的。
你这速度太快了。Fine
你的速度太快了。Fine
你速度太快了。Fine

By using 这，you are refering to something mentined earlier. But without 这，it is also understandable, because contexts could tell you what kind of 速度 you are talking about.


----------



## Skatinginbc

stephenlearner said:


> without 这，it is also understandable, because contexts could tell you what kind of 速度 you are talking about.


By the same token, without 你, the sentence is understandable (这速度太快了).  Even if you get rid of 速度, it is still understandable (这太快了).  So, what's the point?  Well, every word is there for a purpose (e.g., to increase clarity, to add emphasis, etc.).  In my opinion, 这 cannot be substituted with 的 or simply omitted without sacrificing or changing the tone/nuance.


----------



## brofeelgood

To my ears, 你这 bears a strong reference to an event that's current, i.e. something presently happening or under discussion, e.g.

You're in a car driven by a maniac,
你*这*速度太快了 = *This* (current) speed of yours is too high = The speed at which you're going right now is too high.
你的速度太快了 = 你速度太快了 = Your speed is/was too high

If some context is thrown in to refer to a non-current event, 你这 would seem out of place, e.g.
- 昨天跑马拉松,你这速度很快. (sounds queer, maybe 你那速度很快 is ok)
- 昨天跑马拉松,你的速度很快. 
- 昨天跑马拉松,你速度很快.


----------



## Skatinginbc

Good point, bro.


----------



## stephenlearner

Skatinginbc said:


> By the same token, without 你, the sentence is understandable (这速度太快了). Even if you get rid of 速度, it is still understandable (这太快了). So, what's the point? Well, every word is there for a purpose (e.g., to increase clarity, to add emphasis, etc.). In my opinion, 这 cannot be substituted with 的 or simply omitted without sacrificing or changing the tone/nuance.


I meant in a specific context, the three senteces were all good. Without contexts, you can add some more options to your list.


brofeelgood said:


> If some context is thrown in to refer to a non-current event, 你这 would seem out of place, e.g.
> - 昨天跑马拉松,你这速度很快. (sounds queer, maybe 你那速度很快 is ok)
> - 昨天跑马拉松,你的速度很快.
> - 昨天跑马拉松,你速度很快.


Well explained.  

But add some more contexts to it, _你这_ can work. 
1. 昨天跑马拉松，你一个小时就跑完了，比第二名快二十分钟，你这速度真快。
2. 昨天跑马拉松，你一个小时就跑完了，比第二名快二十分钟，你的速度真快。
3. 昨天跑马拉松，你一个小时就跑完了，比第二名快二十分钟，你速度真快。

As said before, 你这 implies something mentioned earlier.


----------



## Skatinginbc

stephenlearner said:


> 昨天跑马拉松，你一个小时就跑完了，比第二名快二十分钟，你这速度真快。


你那速度真快 is what I normally would say.


----------



## stephenlearner

Skatinginbc said:


> 你那速度真快 is what I normally would say.



No offense, but it sounds odd to me. 

Actually, in this context, 你这速度真快 works, but it is not as good as 你速度真快, because I feel 这 is redundant.


----------



## brofeelgood

你那速度真快 doesn't sound out of place to me.

你那速度 = That speed of yours
你这速度 = This speed of yours

Take this example: 昨天校钟一响,你就像一支火箭似的冲出校门.你那速度真快. I would prefer this over 你这速度真快.


----------

